# Mini pellia turning to brown mush?



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

A few days ago I ripped the mini pellia off its piece of mesh and attached it to my wall. Now it is turned brown and some parts are starting to turn to mush. 
I was really looking frward to seeing this plant growing nicely. Anyone know why it could be doing this?

Not much to say about my tank. 82 degrees. Not dosing anything. No carbon. 
5.5 gallon tank with one 6,700 k bulb. Not sure what type. Its small. The kind that comes with topfin aquariums. Its in the middle of a cycle.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Seems like it might not be getting enough light? Givin ideal conditions though, the brown can bounce back to green.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Hopefully it will. Its sad to see my money die on me.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

a little hot for mini pellia maybe


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Is it? When I looked up its parameters it said it could go to 85. I'll lower it and see what happens.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

i just did a replant with mine and didn't go brown or die back
my temperature 76 but also have co2
i pulled off small pieces with tweezers and attacked to rocks with super glue
most mosses like a lower temp although mini pellia is not really a moss
from what ive read 82 deg is the very high end for pellia


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Lowered the temperature.. Hopefully its enough to get it back to life.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

pellia is like moss, moss like low temp.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> pellia is like moss, moss like low temp.


+1.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

If you didn't change the temp and it was doing well on mesh, why would it be any different now? I still think its the lighting, mesh on walls don't get as much light as much as the rest of the tank.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

''If you didn't change the temp and it was doing well on mesh, why would it be any different now?''

because if the plant was only holding on because its at its top temp range
the added stress from being pulled apart and replanted could sent it over the edge

mini pellia is tolerant to low light but not high temperatures
i cant imagine it going brown fast from getting a little less light then before
but regardless of the light, its still to hot for this plant


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, it was in a different tank while on the mesh. But it was bright green and growing well in there and it was at 82.
I lowered the temperature regardless. I hope lives. 
Thank you all.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

So there can probably be many variables as its a different tank. But I'm guessing you use the same tap or so. Try a little co2? MP is great with co2, but that might just kill the plant entirely off in changing parameters. I find that clean water and stable conditions is the best for plant recovery. I wanted to share with you some pictures of how my mp turned back green and there is still hope. Its not much, and growth is really slow compared to the one under center light. 


My t5 bulbs end at a certain point on the tank and where there is less light, the part didn't recover.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well its sort of looks like that. Hopefully it bounces back. Thank you!


----------

